# Meguiars Supreme Wheel Brush



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I picked one of these up today from Halfords for £16 using my trade card.

Very good quality! I bought the large version and love the thickness of the handle. Its just like a wheel woolie, but with a stronger and much thicker handle.

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...tion=search&srch=meguiars+supreme+wheel+brush


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Going to pop into Halfords tomorrow and check them out


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tosh said:


> Going to pop into Halfords tomorrow and check them out


Looks like it's one of their new products they're stocking - none in my local stores at present...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Looks like it's one of their new products they're stocking - none in my local stores at present...


Same here.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

IS the cover removable ?


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I noticed the "Draper 75mm Wire Wheel Brush" appeared in those search results :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

washingitagain said:


> I noticed the "Draper 75mm Wire Wheel Brush" appeared in those search results :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


You cant deny a set of wheels would be free of brake dust if a wire brush was used, im just picturing someone using that thinking its a good idea :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like its been taken off of the website ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmmm. Well someone has got one from Halfords, so hopefully it’s just a delay. Always nice to see something in the flesh before buying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Amazon have the small ones at £16 if anyone is interested. Prime if that makes a difference.


----------



## SkodaPower (Mar 16, 2019)

I bought one from my local Halfords today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Got them at my store


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, another visit is on the cards...

Edit: nothing in Leamington Halfords yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

Not stocked in my local Halfords yet, will pick one up when it’s available.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been using mine everyday since i bought it. It came apart yesterday 

The microfibre came apart from the bottom whilst cleaning the wheels. Ill have to purchase another and see if I just had a bad batch etc.


----------



## oldie (Jan 19, 2019)

A.B said:


> Ill have to purchase another and see if I just had a bad batch etc.


Why purchase another, you've only had it a few days....take it back for a replacement :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

A.B said:


> I have been using mine everyday since i bought it. It came apart yesterday
> 
> The microfibre came apart from the bottom whilst cleaning the wheels. Ill have to purchase another and see if I just had a bad batch etc.


I'd return it back to Halfords initially and advise them of the issue...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There’s actually now been a recall on a lot of the new megs range as it doesn’t meet eu requirements


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kimo said:


> There's actually now been a recall on a lot of the new megs range as it doesn't meet eu requirements


Oh now that's interesting. Any idea what the specifc reason is?

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Oh now that's interesting. Any idea what the specifc reason is?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


I'll have a look later, just know a few bits have been sent back for not meeting certain standards


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Just Googled it and even the Meguiar's website came up with a dead page!

Weird.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

